# Codes P11D7 & P22EE?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dlrichards said:


> So I let my wife drive my 14 Cruze diesel two days ago and the check engine light came on. I used my code reader and got P11D7. I let my car sit yesterday and when I tried to drive it in the evening the second code came up. The display read "poor diesel exhaust fluid" and I also noticed my side mirror indicators no longer work. Is this related?
> I got my car from CarMax without the warranty because it wasn't in the monthly payment budget. How can I resolve the issues that randomly decided to pop up?





Possible causes for *P11D7*:


Faulty Nitrogen Oxide (NOx) Sensor
Nitrogen Oxide (NOx) Sensor harness is open or shorted
Nitrogen Oxide (NOx) Sensor circuit poor electrical connection

As for the *P22EE:

*In a GM OBD-II listing, I found a reference to a particular AFS control circuit being low and a note saying the injector has a short to ground or is open. I do not think it is valid for the Cruze though.


----------

